# Youtube (Merauke) GTP



## solar 17 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Found this video on Youtube of a Merauke GTP in the USA with some nice dorsal markings, similar to the Aussies, although (IMO) the green doesn't appear to be in excellent condition...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*
[video=youtube;M3gmT4GsuUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3gmT4GsuUU[/video]


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 26, 2010)

Very much like our GTPs but you are right about the green colour Baden.


----------



## Bryce (Mar 26, 2010)

If you look at more of that guys vids he does have some nice anmals though, but i agree about the green, but still a nice animal.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 26, 2010)

*[video=youtube;WlBxyEh7ZBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBxyEh7ZBs&feature=related[/video]
this guy has some crackers
*


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know about crackers Paulie, these are pretty ordinary PNG chondros, nothing overly exciting about the. That's just my opinion.
Check our Rico's collection - there are some crackers.
*http://www.signalherp.com*


----------



## krusty (Apr 17, 2010)

not bad,not bad at all.


----------

